# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Thế Chiến 2 - Chuỗi sự kiện từ 13/08 - 20/08/2013

## NgocAnhs

Thế Chiến 2 - Chuỗi sự kiện từ 13/08 - 20/08/2013



Hội đồng Liên Minh gửi đến quý Tư Lệnh *chuỗi sự kiện từ 13/08 - 20/08/2013*  *diễn ra vào lúc 9h00 ngày 12/08/2013.*
Ngoài ra, Hội đồng Liên Minh xin giới thiệu [Bsự kiện đặc biệt "Hoàn tiền tiêu xài".[/B] đến toàn thể quý Tư Lệnh. Hi vọng với sự kiện đặc biệt, mới lạ này sẽ đem đến cho quý Tư Lệnh nhiều trải nghiệm thú vị và hấp dẫn.


​Thông tin chi tiết tại đây: http://thechien2.sohagame.vn/NewsDetail.aspx?id=334
Còn chần chờ gì nữa, hãy vào trang chủ và tham gia event nào.

----------

